# 2011 530d Review



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

As many of you already know, I spent a week with the new (F10) BMW 530d last month. I definitely came away impressed.

In fact, that's why it took a while to write up a review but it's now online with THREE slide shows (incl. a slideshow with multiple photos of the previous five generations of the 5er Series).

 *The 2011 BMW 5 Series ***8211; 530d Review*



> BMW has been making the 5er Series sedan since 1972, when the line replaced the BMW New Six (2500/2800/Bavaria). The 5er was the first BMW to carry the new BMW model designation, used still today, an idea conceived by BMW marketing chief Bob Lutz and later adopted by Audi and Mercedes-Benz. The 5er***8217;s designation came about because it was the fifth of the New Series of models that followed the V-8 and the Isetta. (For individual models within the range, the first digit represents the model and the second and third digits approximate the engine***8217;s displacement in deciliters.)
> 
> The basic 5er Series configuration hasn***8217;t changed since 1972: front engine, rear-wheel drive, 50-50 weight balance, good mixture of ride comfort and handling, and room for four adults with luggage. Since its launch, more than 5.5 million of the 5er Series have been sold.


Review continues here.


----------



## Evilsizer (Apr 4, 2008)

im so jealous you got to drive one! to bad we never got a E39 based D..


----------

